# ÖBB Austrian Federal Railway



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

A short video of my first train run on the mountain line.

This is a 2143 class locomotive first built in 1969 and still used today.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2018)

That's going to be an outstanding layout, Michael.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks Joe, I sure hope so.


----------

